# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Bashkpunoni me ne!!

## Dj-GabrieL

*PershendeTje !!

Ju njoftoje se kohet e fundit jemi ne kerkim te ADMINEVE te ndryshem te cilet kan Sitet e tyre.


Kerkojme bashkpunim e tyre per vete faktin se na interesojne USERA me shume ne kanal.

Duke linkuar javat e tyre qe do ken ne WEB,vizitoret mund te lidhen me serverin tone.

Theksoje se  Adminit te x siti nese i intereson do te kete keto oferta:

1.Acc per te mbajtur ne mbikqyrje userat qe do te hyne nga faqa e tij.

2.Do te reklamohet siti i tij ne MOTD duke u renditur ke "Faqet Mbeshtetese"

3.Vizitoret qe do te hyne ne serverin ton do ken ne info (kur te behen WHOIS) Sitin nga i cili jan futur.

Shembull:

Veronika is ~(x-site)@61.68.233.hZ75= * http://www.x-site.com
Veronika on #shqiperia 
Veronika using shqiperia.albasoul.com Albasoul.Com - Shpirti i Shqiptarit
Veronika ka veshe teper te ndjeshem
Veronika Fundi i listes /WHOIS.
-


Pra nese dikujt  i  intereson ky bashkpunim do ju lutesha te kontaktonit me mua ose me MaCho ne PM/MS ose PV kur te na shifni online.

Do e vlersoja shume kete bashkpunim nga ju.

RrespekTe Dj [-_^]

P/S I bej thirrje te gjith vizitorve te forumitshqiptar qe te hyne ne chat,aty do te gjeni bised dhe argetim nga te gjitha llojet,njohje te reja midis shokve/shoqeve/apo miqve tuaj.

Si mund te hyni: Fare e thjeshte,duke klikuar ke "Chat 24/7" dhe duke zgjedhur dhomen #Shqiperia.

Ju mirpresim!*

----------


## Macho

Faqja kryesore ku gjithashtu mund te hyni eshte *http://chat.albasoul.com*

Kush eshte i interesuar ne ofertat e mesiperme dhe ploteson kushtet e kerkuara mund te shkruaj ne kete postim. Gjithashtu mund te jepni pershtypjet tuaja, verejtje, sugjerime apo ide te reja.

MaChO

----------


## Bledari

Atehere bashkepunimi me Albasoul.com "Chat" nga ana ime eshte qe kam lidhur domain e mi ne Albasoul.

Webet e mi jane:

*www.Dyrrahu.Org

www.Dyrrahu.Net*

Duqe is ~Dyrrahu@80.78.64.Zx206= * Te Gjith Shqiptaret Nuk E Len Pa Vizituar Shpirtin E Shqiptarit ! -= http://www.Dyrrahu.Net =-
Duqe on #shqiperia
Duqe using epiri.albasoul.com Albasoul.Com - Shpirti i Shqiptarit
Duqe ka veshe teper te ndjeshem
Duqe has been idle 7secs, signed on Thu Oct 19 15:38:59
Duqe Fundi i listes /WHOIS.


Duqe is ~Dyrrahu@80.78.64.Zx206= * Te Gjith Shqiptaret Nuk E Len Pa Vizituar Shpirtin E Shqiptarit ! -= http://www.Dyrrahu.Org =-
Duqe on #shqiperia 
Duqe using epiri.albasoul.com Albasoul.Com - Shpirti i Shqiptarit
Duqe ka veshe teper te ndjeshem
Duqe has been idle 7secs, signed on Thu Oct 19 15:38:59
Duqe Fundi i listes /WHOIS.

----------


## kacaku basket

Faqja me e Re ne Web www.webshqip.com mbeshtet IRC.Albasoul.Com.

Javat jane te lidhura ne te dhe user tane gjithashtu.

WebShqip is ~WebShqip@81.208.60.Zz032= * WebShqip faqja me e re shqiptare ! Forum, Downloads, Filma Shqiptare, Mp3... Te gjitha do mund ti gjeni tek portali yne - http://WebShqip.com
WebShqip on #shqiperia 
WebShqip using arberia.albasoul.com Albasoul.Com - Shpirti i Shqiptarit
WebShqip has been idle 34secs, signed on Mon Oct 23 05:33:30
WebShqip Fundi i listes /WHOIS.

www.mergimtari.org ka lidhur javat me ne dhe disa server te tjere qe se shpejti do te hiqen.

Mergimtari is ~Mergimtari@=CJ02-060-50-558.ip.fastwebnet.it * Vizitues Mergimtari
Mergimtari on #shqiperia 
Mergimtari using shqiperia.albasoul.com Albasoul.Com - Shpirti i Shqiptarit
Mergimtari has been idle 25secs, signed on Mon Oct 23 09:42:32
Mergimtari Fundi i listes /WHOIS.

----------


## Flori

nuk mendoj qe kjo qe jeni duke ber do te arij ne rritjen e numrit te userave . por me shum do te keni problme , mendoj se sduhet kerkuar kaq hapur nje ofert e till ...

dikush qe ka nje web nuk i kushton gje ta bashkoj me albasoul sa te marr acc cdhe ta kaloj diku tjeter ! dhe te bej probleme ne server .. 

gjithsesi varet nga accessi qe ju i jepni webmasterit !

----------


## Macho

Eshte nje grup pune qe merret me administrimin e java users ne kanal. Monitorohen here pas here. Nuk do kete probleme te tilla. Userat duhet te kuptojne se albasoul eshte nr 1 dhe ne duhet t'ia tregojme. Do ta shohim me vone se kush do jete i fituari.

MaChO

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*

Ky eshte thjeshte nje bashkpunim qe ne kerkojme nga c`do kush qoft,per te miren ton,per te miren e rritjes se userave ne kanal.

Sigurisht qe bashkpuntori do kete ofertat e veta qe ne u kemi vene ne dispozicion & eshte ne deshiren e tij nese e pranon apo jo.
Ne thjeshte bejm tonen & kaq !!

Flori !!
Per sa i perket acc qe do i jepet webmasterit,kjo eshte perseri ne deshiren e tij,nese pranon ate acc qe i jepet ok,nese nuk e pranon pune per te.Kjo gje behet me shume qe ai apo ajo te jete ne mbikqyrje te vizitorve te cilet do futen nga web i tij.

Shpresoje te jemi kuptuar

PershendeTje  [-_^]*

----------


## alDI

Duhet dhe tu tregohet ketyre adminave qe do lidhin javat ne serverin albasoul se aty ka shum sulme dhe dikush mund ti demtoj sitin atyre vetem pse lidh javat me Albasoul...lol si ja ben shum siteve qe lidhnin javat me ish serverin e mbyllur nga ddosi hapsira.org

Le qe puna modhe pse han sulm sitet ,sikur demtoheni juve lol

Nejse ide shum e mire edhe pse smarr shum vesh nga irc

----------


## Flori

nqs sjell nje java qe ka mbi 10 usera online . cfar acc perfitoj un ?

+v  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Macho

> Duhet dhe tu tregohet ketyre adminave qe do lidhin javat ne serverin albasoul se aty ka shum sulme dhe dikush mund ti demtoj sitin atyre vetem pse lidh javat me Albasoul...lol si ja ben shum siteve qe lidhnin javat me ish serverin e mbyllur nga ddosi hapsira.org
> 
> Le qe puna modhe pse han sulm sitet ,sikur demtoheni juve lol
> 
> Nejse ide shum e mire edhe pse smarr shum vesh nga irc


Albasoul ka qene dhe eshte serveri me i madh shqiptar me mbi 600 usera ne kanalet e tij si #shqiperia, #dardania etj. Albasoul eshte si lumi i madh qe nxjerr degezime gjate rrjedhes se vet. Degezimet e pafuqishme thahen, te tjerat kthehen ne mocale apo pellgje. Nuk ka per te pasur server me rezistent se Albasoul dhe skeni per te gjetur vend me te sigurt se tek ne. Kushdo eshte i lire ta provoje.




> nqs sjell nje java qe ka mbi 10 usera online . cfar acc perfitoj un ?
> 
> +v


Do marresh acc qe ke pasur.

MaChO

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Do ju kerkoja qe postimet tuaja te jen sa me serioze,ne te kundert mos lodhni gishtrinjet kot e me kot pasi c`do postim "Komik" apo jasht teme do e gjeni ne koshin e F/Shqiptar.

Flm Dj*

----------


## Flori

http://www.Ndjenja.Com
http://www.SkyAl.Net - Irc.SkyAl.Net 
http://www.VirtualIrc.Com - Irc.VirtualIrc.Com 

*Ne kanalin #albunion Dhe #shqiperia*



```
Ndjenja is ~Ndjenja@217.24.240.fLr7= * http://www.Ndjenja.com - Gjej Shpirtin binjak! MP3 Shqip, Forum, Dating, Kartolina etj...
Ndjenja on #shqiperia +#albunion 
Ndjenja using arberia.albasoul.com Albasoul.Com - Shpirti i Shqiptarit
Ndjenja ka veshe teper te ndjeshem
Ndjenja has been idle 1sec, signed on Thu Nov 09 20:45:28
Ndjenja Fundi i listes /WHOIS.
```

Flori

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Vizitoret globale aktualisht: 685 Maksimumi: 840*

Ky numer tregon se sa stabil eshte rrjeti yn dhe bashkpunimi me webfaqe shqiptare sic eshte ajo Albasoul/Dardania/Malesia..

Ata qe mendojn se serveri eshte i dobet.. ju lutem bejeni nje testim 1 javor do e shohesh si kalohet tek ne.. 

Serveri Albasoul ka qen dhe do te jet serveri me i madh shqiptar.. me me shum se 600 persona online ne dite.. dhe me kanale nga gjith trojet Shqiptare.. sic jan Shqiperia/Kosova/Malesia/Maecdonia/Kosova Lindore.. dhe gjith shqiptaret an e mban bot-es..

Bashkimi e vetmja alternativ.. 

Staff..

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Me beri shume pershtypje postimi i para nje muaji qe ka bere ky alDI. U mendova shume e shume po prap nuk arita ne perfundimin se si nje sulm ngaj nje serveri irc do ndikoje faqen e nje personi. Persa i perket JAVA applet qe X apo Y kane ne faqen e tyre dhe lidhet me serverat tona nga momenti qe personi ben connect ne chat atehere ekziston vetem nje lidhje edhe ajo eshte direkte midis kompjuterit te perdoruesit edhe serverave tane. Pra ne kete mes faqja nuk hyn fare ne mersele. Mos flisni si kodra pas bregut pa ditur parimet kryesore te nje chati IRC.

Irc AlbaSoul Network Admin
Ardi

----------


## OO7

Po meqense jena te kjo teme un do ju ofroj dicka tjeter, nqs ju duket interesante me thoni:
Ti bej www.forumishqiptar.com reklame ne radio ne fm (radio qe degjohet, Tirane, Durres, Lushnje, Fier, Krruje,Lezhe). Kam nje ide per menyren se si tja bej reklamen, Ne cdo ore fiks radio lançon  oren, edhe aty pasi thuhet ora, ti bashkangjitet edhe nje shtese ku te thuhet se :*ora e sakt ofrohet nga siti me i madh shqiptar www.forumishqiptar.com*.

Cmendim keni ? Cfar mund te me ofroni mua ne shkembim ? Me beni dhe ju reklamen e radios ktu ?
hidhini 1 sy sitit te radios www.planet93fm.com

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Nese e ke lexuar postimin qe kam ber me siper,jan shkruar me saktesi ofertat qe behen nga ana jone!!

Mua me duket interesante kjo gje,nese dhe ty te intereson,pse jo,me fol ne Pv kur te me shofesh online ose bisedo me MaCho nese nuk me gjen mua aty.

Dj*

----------


## DiGiTeX

> Duhet dhe tu tregohet ketyre adminave qe do lidhin javat ne serverin albasoul se aty ka shum sulme dhe dikush mund ti demtoj sitin atyre vetem pse lidh javat me Albasoul...lol si ja ben shum siteve qe lidhnin javat me ish serverin e mbyllur nga ddosi hapsira.org
> 
> Le qe puna modhe pse han sulm sitet ,sikur demtoheni juve lol
> 
> Nejse ide shum e mire edhe pse smarr shum vesh nga irc


Aldi duhet te dishe dicka ti derman.
Albasoul mbetet Albasoul dhe kete gje se ndryshon dote asnjeri edhe sikur te mundohet me te gjitha menyrat.
Hapesira.org kishte staff te lodhur keshtu qe u shperbe si server,ndersa albasoul ka disa staffe te shkelqyer qe do ti kishin enderuar te gjithe serverat dhe jo vetem shqiptare por edhe te huaj,staffe te kulaifikuara dhe te dal nga testet,acc te perfituar nga mundi dhe djersa qe ke derdhur mund te gjeshe vetem ne kete server dhe jo acc sepse "une jam miku atij po ai eshte miku im".Kete gje duhet ta ngulisin mire ne mendje te gjithe userat qe vizitojne Albasoul Network.
Ketu do te gjejne ngrohtesi dhe kulture, sepse nuk mbizoterojne kalamaqte sic jane neper servera te tjere por jane te gjithe cuna dhe goca qe kane mbaruar ose jane duke mbaruar fakultete.

Kaq kisha une .. kalofshi sa me kendeshem te gjithe !!

VISI !

----------


## Neo_AS

Kam shtuar Java Chat te lidhur me serverin Albasoul nga Wesite-i im, nuk merziteni besoj! :P

Adresa e faqes eshte: Http://iNFoTiRONA.TriPod.COm/
Nick-u im ne chat :       |N|E|O|

Kalofshi mire!

----------


## Kleidi

Mendoj se nuk eshte e thene te behet vetem per java. Ky bashkepunim mund te beje efektin e vet edhe nese websitet reklamohen reciprokisht. Per vete arsyen se userat ne momentin qe do linkohen me albasoul u bie ne sy dhe chat. Pra , mendimi im , mund te behet nje bashkepunim i dyfishte , link website dhe java ne chat.
  Une di qe eshte nje teme e hapur nga albo per bashkepunime te tilla por nuk e mbaj mend se ne cfare sektori dhe per cfare behet fjale me shume se nuk kam pas noiher durim ta lexoj te gjithen. 
   Mendoj se webmasterat qe do perfitojne reklame ne irc apo ne webet e albasoul do kene shume perfitime dhe usera/vizita pasi nje reklame ne nje website si albasoul eshte pothujse e = me motorra kerkimi qe perdoren sot  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Tony-Londer

Dini ndonje site ku mund te gjej ndonje java applet ???

Se dhe une dua ta lidh webin por spo gjej nje java te mire. ..

----------

